# How are current snow conditions?



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm currently in a spot sans snow (though w/ the temps the kayaking has been in) as I type this. I'm planning a road trip back out west for skiing, likely for the month of Feb, and was curious how current conditions are shaping up for the season. How are the base layers? I'm looking to swing through central and southwest colorado, SLC area, and possibly Idaho and Mammoth. Resort and back country stuff where applicable.

Obviously in 6 weeks things will be different. Just curious how the snow pack seems to be developing. I read somewhere on here that it's one of the worst years in a while? Any truth to this?

Cheers!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Southern and central Colorado are right about at average as far as snowpack goes. Backcountry has been sketchy so far, with a totally faceted base and hair-trigger bullet proof windpack hardslabs on the surface. Precip has been continuously light with strong winds, but a couple of big storms could change things quickly. Hopefully this will be the case.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

dave check out this site: CAIC: Colorado Avalanche Information Center


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

Vail is hit and miss right now. If you get up early, and there isnt much of a crowd, the snow is decent.

End of day, its not pretty.

We have too many people here, with not enough terrain open. I think we have like 20% open. Hopefully we get more snow soon. *prays*


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Aspen's base is good...got some untracked in Zglade at Snowmass...waitng on the storm


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Anyone know if it is worth skiing Copper right now? I am off work Wednesday-Sunday and I was thinking of getting a day in at Copper.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Snowhere said:


> Anyone know if it is worth skiing Copper right now? I am off work Wednesday-Sunday and I was thinking of getting a day in at Copper.


Forget Copper Snowhere, if we go anywhere it should be south...Wolf Creek BC?


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Yea Imyers, I just checked out what they had open and it is not much. We will have to see if I recover from Saturdays outing! My legs are a little sore today!:mrgreen: Otherwise I might take it easy and ride some lifts. Unless off course, you line up some snowmobile action!


----------



## Harvman99 (Dec 26, 2009)

Right now ...front range areas pretty much the suckiest in 12-15 years...but a storm is coming in ...there may be good snow by February or March...down south is much better Wolfe Creek...Telluride


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

The conditions have recently improved in my neck of the woods:


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

Vail is looking better each snow.

Got to hit it up yesterday with our fresh 7". Try to post up a pic later on...

They opened blue sky today, but do to the retarded people who like to cut ropes, there was an avalanche, and they closed it down very shortly after opening. 
Could use a few more feet though for sure.


----------

